# Private Pond Results 04/12/08



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I took the kids to a pivate pond today across the line in Bama and we slayed em'... No real biggies but within 3 hours we used up a couple tubes of crickets. Great pot stinkers, although we didn't keep any it was a great day to be out. I was even shin deep in some grass and was reeling in a crawdaddy when I got it close to me a hit came. It was a 3 ft. moccassin:doh I was able to pull him outta the water about 5-6 inches and he let go...I didn't stick around that area:nonono I would guestimate we caught at least 75-100....I personally caught 4 using 1 cricket several times...:letsdrink I took a bunch of pics so enjoy...The colors of the fishies are real purty!!!!










My wife's, cousin's, friends kid Zack (4 years old)










Great to see a youngin' smile!!!:letsdrink










Garth's "monster"!










Me & Logan's "monsters"...










PURTY COLORS










Tried to hold it as close as I could:banghead










My "baby gurl" Kaitlyn, and her "monster"!










Logan and his/our best un of the day....:clap










Picture does not do justice to the beautiful yeller on this un:reallycrying:letsdrink










Logan with another good un.....










More colors!!!










My baby gurl and another good un...:letsparty










My best un....:doh










Wait fer it...Wait fer it!!!! What can I find under there???










BINGO!!!:letsdrink That's called thick schools of fish!!!:letsparty

Day 2 will be posted tomorrow....Stay tuned!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Jason,

Looks like you had a good time, it's always good when you can get the kids involved. And that's one hell of a technique you have going on in that last pic, just be glad you didn't come up with that moccassin.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good post and pic's brother :clap It's always a good day of fishing when the kids are catching..... I love how you caught that last fish caveman style, I'm going to have to take you floundering :letsdrink


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool pic's! Nothing like watching the eyes of kids light up when they're hooked up. Great job!:clap


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya done good taking those kids fishing.

Looks like you caught some great bass bait. Just hook 'em thru the back on a 2/0 hook about 2' deep with a bobber and wait.

Judging from the size of those fish, I'm betting that a lot of them need to be taken out of that pond. It probably has too many for the pond to support and their growth is stunted.


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *welldoya (4/13/2008)*Ya done good taking those kids fishing.
> 
> Looks like you caught some great bass bait. Just hook 'em thru the back on a 2/0 hook about 2' deep with a bobber and wait.
> 
> Judging from the size of those fish, I'm betting that a lot of them need to be taken out of that pond. It probably has too many for the pond to support and their growth is stunted.


Tons of them little guys.....I was thinking more in the lines of catfish bait:shedevil Possibly a cook out w/ lot's of bream tater chips:letsdrink


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, you caught a goggle-eye in there! Been a while since I did some fun pond fishing. I love to go out with my fly rod to catch breem and sunfish (also for catfish bait, too!). Too bad jug fishing is illegal in Florida...I love going home and bringing in huge cats! :toast


----------

